# HELP! My bun just ate plastic :(



## bittybunny_harper (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm assuming she ate some because she was chewing on it, but she ate a little bit of a plastic price tag. What do I do?!?! I'm a first time bun mom


----------



## FlemishLuv (Jul 1, 2014)

I would watch her very closely. Hopefully she didn't actually ingest it, but if she did, it could block her digestive track, which is very serious! As long as she continues to eat, drink and poop and seems normal, you should be good. If she stops eating or pooping, then things are very serious. You may want to research small animal vets in your area if you don't already have one. I'm not sure if they would do surgery or what, surgery is the norm for dogs/cats, but rabbits are more sensitve. You may even call the vet and just talk to the doctor and see what they recommend.
Hopefully your bunny will be fine!!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jul 1, 2014)

Chances are, it will pass through her poop just fine. Just give her lots of fresh hay and water, and keep an eye on her pooping for the next 48 hours. If she stops pooping for hours she's blocked up and will need to see a vet. It may help to sweep up all her current poops so you'll know if she's producing more.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 2, 2014)

Encourage lots of hay eating, and clean out her litter tray, that way you know how well things are moving through from this point on. If I remember right I think it's between 3-5 hours that you would expect it to pass in. But definitely keep an eye for longer and monitor eating and toilet habits.

Given the time of your post, by this point I should think you would know whether anything is seriously wrong or not.


----------



## bittybunny_harper (Jul 2, 2014)

She's acting like herself! Thanks, guys!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 3, 2014)

Yay!!


----------



## FlemishLuv (Jul 3, 2014)

:bunnydance:


----------



## bittybunny_harper (Jul 6, 2014)

She's so curious. I love watching her play and learn!


----------



## honeybunnies (Jul 6, 2014)

She will most likely be fine. Give her hay for lots of fibre!


----------

